# Finally have my dream mod



## rabbitneko



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 13


----------



## Silver

Very nice @rabbitneko - looks super!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Great feeling to have when you feel you have nailed your ADV setup! Glad you're happy with it @rabbitneko !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Switchy

Nice!

Now it's time to start working on your next "dream mod"...
There is always another dream mod!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silent Echo

That is a very nice combo indeed @rabbitneko

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dane

Very Nice!

Quite keen to try the moonshot sometime, it reminds me of the ijoy tornado, which I am enjoying immensely currently (over the griffin and avo...)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarcelinoJ

May she bring you many clouds.
Looks nice.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

rabbitneko said:


> View attachment 59759
> View attachment 59760


@rabbitneko ,the Snow Wolf seems to be a great mod with all the good feedback it gets.I need to get my hands on a Moon Shot as I have heard great things on its flavour production not to mention clouds.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Snow wolf minis are amazing...
They just absolutely beautiful to look at.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

Awesome setup. Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rabbitneko

kev mac said:


> @rabbitneko ,the Snow Wolf seems to be a great mod with all the good feedback it gets.I need to get my hands on a Moon Shot as I have heard great things on its flavour production not to mention clouds.



I looooove my moonshot. It's my first ever RTA. Everyone says it's a ***** to build coils on but I guess I didn't have anything to compare it with haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rabbitneko

Clouds4Days said:


> Snow wolf minis are amazing...
> They just absolutely beautiful to look at.
> View attachment 60331



I've got a black silicone sleeve over, mainly because I don't want it to get scratched. So I don't really get to look at it's beauty all the time. It's the perfect size for my hand though, super comfortable grip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

rabbitneko said:


> I've got a black silicone sleeve over, mainly because I don't want it to get scratched. So I don't really get to look at it's beauty all the time. It's the perfect size for my hand though, super comfortable grip.



For me i leave her at home and use my evic vtc mini for my daily commute to work.
The vtc is a little beat up now but its fine shes what i call my "work horse" never lets me down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mark121m

Very nice.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ive Gotten other new mods since that post but honestly that snow wolf mini is still one of if not my favourite mod in terms of looks. 

She has sadly though been stolen from me by my wife 

It was understandable cause i was getting some nice gear and she only had the pico and lasimo P70 so i didnt fight too much to keep her happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Heres my daily rotation, they both work amazing. Next dream mod will have to be a DNA something or other...
Looks like I fall within a very specific design philosophy though... not entirely accidental.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Dream Mod????? Hey guys, you know what. As long as you are a member of this forum it will never stop, I mean the dream mod thing. Every time I open the vape mail section and see the pics and the comments, I dream, then buy...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo

Petrus said:


> Dream Mod????? Hey guys, you know what. As long as you are a member of this forum it will never stop, I mean the dream mod thing. Every time I open the vape mail section and see the pics and the comments, I dream, then buy...


Thread title .. My dream mod (for today)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

rabbitneko said:


> View attachment 59759
> View attachment 59760


Not to make you spend more money but there is a new mini which is even smaller.. Resistance is futile.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

Oh and this was yesterday's


----------



## Tai

There can be only one (as far as regulated mods go anyway)....

YIHI sx mini ML. The build quality on this mod is unlike anything ive owned. Insane. Absolutely zero rattles. Perfect button presses every time. Power ramp curves at the touch of a button, also pc adjustable curves like dna. Best chip on the market as far as im concerned.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Tai said:


> There can be only one (as far as regulated mods go anyway)....
> 
> YIHI sx mini ML. The build quality on this mod is unlike anything ive owned. Insane. Absolutely zero rattles. Perfect button presses every time. Power ramp curves at the touch of a button, also pc adjustable curves like dna. Best chip on the market as far as im concerned.
> 
> View attachment 67950


After the FSK chip


----------



## Tai

Boet, there is no way you can compare the quality of those 2 mods, lol. The chip does have potential though


----------



## Kalashnikov

Tai said:


> Boet, there is no way you can compare the quality of those 2 mods, lol. The chip does have potential though


No for sure not comparing the quality. I agree there. But as for the chip. Its very good i mean if you TC'ing Kanthal Claptons thats gotta show something


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ill take this chip any day... 
Hands down best chip on the market...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kalashnikov

Clouds4Days said:


> Ill take this chip any day...
> Hands down best chip on the market...
> 
> View attachment 67953


The other day i bought those. I couldnt believe that i found chips in my bag of air

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

Kalashnikov said:


> The other day i bought those. I couldnt believe that i found chips in my bag of air



I dont even waist my time on those small packets.
125g or nothing i say.


----------



## Tai

Im more of a Doritos kinda guy...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Tai said:


> Im more of a Doritos kinda guy...



Doritos only have one place in my life,thats in my nachos


----------



## Kalashnikov



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tai




----------



## Spongebob

kimbo said:


> Oh and this was yesterday's
> 
> View attachment 67948


@ kimbo, which tank do you have on the pico here? 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Spongebob said:


> @ kimbo, which tank do you have on the pico here?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


It is a Kayfun v5 mini https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10006473/5374600-sxk-kayfun-v5-mini-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank


----------



## Spongebob

Thanx and how do you find it??!  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Spongebob said:


> Thanx and how do you find it??!
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Well i never had a kayfun before, and after i got the filling right this is a very nice tank, it is not a cloud machine but flavor for days


----------



## Spongebob

I really like the look of the tank on the pico and also the fact that the drip tip looks thinner/tighter to draw. Do you have to rebuild or does it take stock coils too??? What coils do they use???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo

Spongebob said:


> I really like the look of the tank on the pico and also the fact that the drip tip looks thinner/tighter to draw. Do you have to rebuild or does it take stock coils too??? What coils do they use???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



It is a rebuildeble tank .. no stock coils


----------

